# French cuisine



## cronik (Jun 5, 2011)

Whats up everyone, first post here. so I have recently been hired as a dishwasher at a French restaurant, after showing enthusiasm and a passion for food I have been brought up to Appetizer Chef/Cook(the Chef calls the position Appetizer Chef but i feel with my experience, which is very green, I feel more as a cook). My Chef is from Provence France and was taught by two MOF's in France,  so I feel very privleged that she would take the time to teach me while paying me. I would like to do as much as I can to learn the history and techniques of French cuisine, So I am looking for a book. She recomended to me La Cuisine Du Marche by Paul Bocuse, but it is in french and aslo out of print. So my question is if anyone can point me in the direction of a good book that would help me progress in my kitchen. Not sure if this is the right section, but thank you in advance in for any help.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I just found seven(7) used books on Amazon from $25 to $76. Maybe check those out.

Here's more. Go look. I'd go w/ the Julia child DVD myself.

http://www.recipesmaniac.com/cook_french.php


----------



## manofthehoff (Jul 27, 2011)

I will soon be a culinary student, and I too am interested in a good French cookbook. I already have Patricia Wells' Bistro Cookbook and Richard Olney's Simple French Food, but I'm looking for something more comprehensive. Would other people recommend the above book? I was looking at James Peterson's Glourious French Food or Joel Robuchon's Complete Robuchon. Or maybe Escoffier. I've also heard great things about Jacque Pepin's books, but which ones in particular? His Complete Techniques certainly looks like something worth getting, but I'm not sure it's exactly what I'm looking for. I suppose Julia Child is another option.

Does anyone really like any of these books, or perhaps another? Thank you all for your help.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

I love simply French by Patricia Wells. Whenever I cook from that book, my guests want the recipe


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Patricia Wells has several other French cookbooks besides Bistro (although that one is a favorite of mine).  The others are worth acquiring as well.


----------

